# New SimpleShot Axiom Ocularis



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Link to product page:

https://simple-shot.com/axiom-ocularis/

Link to YouTube video:






I've actually known about this for a few weeks now, after I emailed SimpleShot about the mysterious disappearance of the Slimline model, which I was planning on buying. Andy, the guy in charge of all the Poly models at SimpleShot, let me in on a little secret about a new product coming out to replace the Slimline... but that's all he gave me! Lo and behold, it's here, and it looks awesome. I've got a red one on the way.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Aiming dimples, palm swell, 1/2" fork thickness, Ocularis attachment... It's the whole deal. I'm really excited for this one and it'll be my first Ocularis model.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man that's sexy!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Man that's sexy!!


"Sexy" Joe???


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes, was excited when I got the email introducing it. I really like that they added the relief in the forks for a thumb brace hold. Already placed my order.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

It'd be interesting to see a Pocket Predator-SimpleShot collaboration... Bill's frame-making expertise combined with Nathan's flair for business would be a formidable combination indeed. They already seem to be taking subtle cues from each other. I know that Bill has expressed that he prefers to run PP on his own, but it's still fun to think about where such a collaboration could go...


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> It'd be interesting to see a Pocket Predator-SimpleShot collaboration... Bill's frame-making expertise combined with Nathan's flair for business would be a formidable combination indeed. They already seem to be taking subtle cues from each other. I know that Bill has expressed that he prefers to run PP on his own, but it's still fun to think about where such a collaboration could go...


I saw a similar comment on one of the YouTube videos about the new frame... Maybe it was you? I replied my thoughts:

I get the sense that there is a little bad blood between the companies. Different design philosophies. I much prefer Simple Shot- the designs speak to me more and Nathan seems like a more friendly, reasonable guy. Plus SS recognizes that most people just have fun plinking with their slingshots... Bill Hays seems to be under the impression that his frames are tactical killing utensils. He has some neat designs as well but I'm on Team Simple Shot

Then the SimpleShot channel "loved" my comment which seems to confirm my thoughts.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

3danman said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > It'd be interesting to see a Pocket Predator-SimpleShot collaboration... Bill's frame-making expertise combined with Nathan's flair for business would be a formidable combination indeed. They already seem to be taking subtle cues from each other. I know that Bill has expressed that he prefers to run PP on his own, but it's still fun to think about where such a collaboration could go...
> ...


Well, I don't get the same impression about Bill, but I have heard that he is former Law enforcement, so maybe you're picking up on that. I think it's more that he's trying to get people to take slingshots a little more seriously. Personally, I don't see much point in a PP/SS rivalry, since both are just different. Different approaches to business, marketing, frames etc., but both make superb products. To each their own. My favorite (and only) hat is one with the simple-shot logo, and my favorite frame is probably the PP Scorpion or SERE. I don't personally own any SS frames (not that there aren't some I'd like to try out), but I'm sure they're perfectly fine.

As for bad blood between the two, maybe, but I read it as more of them just being competitors in business. Like I said before, I see it as just two different gentlemen with differing personalities, approaches to slingshot design, and business, who both make exceptional products, that's all.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Want. Period. It will be my fift Axiom...


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> ...


Yes, you raise some good points for sure. I guess the point is, we likely won't ever see a PP/SS collaboration, regardless of how neat the idea is. I think their design philosophies and marketing strategies are different enough that a single design or frame couldn't really encompass their differing takes on the hobby.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

All that aside though, the new axiom looks really nice in the OD green... Really, Really nice...


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

I recieved my axiom monday...what a comfortable shooter! Anxious to get some more time behind it


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've always liked the Scouts and Torques.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*That lady in red with black plugs/bands is calling me. 30 bux, what a great price. And that palm swell ... resistance is futile.*


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *That lady in red with black plugs/bands is calling me. 30 bux, what a great price. And that palm swell ... resistance is futile.*


My thoughts as well. I got the red too.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *That lady in red with black plugs/bands is calling me. 30 bux, what a great price. And that palm swell ... resistance is futile.*


Black with purple plugs... yummy


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Man that's sexy!!
> ...


 You bet a little heavy up top and a nice thin waist with good size hips. Some slingshots are just sexy.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > Ibojoe said:
> ...


Love it!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

3danman said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > It'd be interesting to see a Pocket Predator-SimpleShot collaboration... Bill's frame-making expertise combined with Nathan's flair for business would be a formidable combination indeed. They already seem to be taking subtle cues from each other. I know that Bill has expressed that he prefers to run PP on his own, but it's still fun to think about where such a collaboration could go...
> ...


It's interesting how people form impressions on somebody they've never met, never spoken to and only have a random video or a bit of written word to base an opinion on.

First of all... "different design philosophies"... true to some degree, I like to use my own designs and concepts and rarely use other people's stuff... but if I do, it's always with complete credit given... Let's just say that's not exactly the case with so many others.

You see, one of my degrees was in Commercial Art and Advertising... and not only were you required to give accreditation when you used design elements of other people's, you could be sued if you didn't... so you became very aware... or else.

"Bad blood between companies"... No not really. I just prefer to work with someone who's, let's say, a lot less "mercenary".

Now don't get me wrong, Nathan is an excellent salesman, and very aggressive in his business tactics, he sees or hears of a good idea of someone else's and he's not shy to incorporate... but the whole push, push, and push some more to buy thing he likes is very off putting to me...

I mean, promoting yourself and or your company is fine, but the constant push... buy, buy, buy, here's a coupon buy... hey don't go away, buy first.... that's aggressive and works fine for some and what's interesting to me is some prefer that... but not me, that's all.

To me it's more about the slingshot and getting the most out of it... have fun, shoot at targets, shoot at random things, but be safe and always remember to use the same basic rules as if you're shooting a gun... Then, if you wish to shoot heavy, or want to hunt, my frames are made to give ultimate strength and stability... with no added, distracting decoration, corners or sharp edges to take away from the shot.

I've made more than my share of pretty slingshots... but I found that the majority just become shelf queens... expensive slingshots sitting on shelves because people are afraid of damaging the ornamentation or finish... A waste of what I wanted my slingshots to be about.. which is the actual act of getting outside and shooting them.

Now as far as coming across friendly or whatever... When I first started doing videos and showed how the slingshot is capable of doing some amazing things... like cutting cards, lighting matches and all sorts of trick shots that most people find difficult to do with a gun, done fairly easily with a slingshot... I started to build quite a following and it wasn't to long before some others began to do similar things and it all kind of ballooned from there...

At that time I also had a lot of fun showing my kids and bringing them into the mix of things... but after some sexually related comments, some by people of this forum... I pulled all personal stuff and have kept pretty much everything strictly slingshot related since then... So Yes, it does make things a little drier and less personal feeling... But I prefer it that way than the alternative.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Well said Bill and more power to your arms.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> ...


Well.... Yeah. Of course we form impressions on people we've never met. That's why it's called an impression. I'm not claiming to intimately know your entire being, I'm just saying that I find Nathan's disposition, both in front of the camera and through his company, much more appealing. Do you think his coupons, discounts, and rewards system really force people to buy Simple Shot products? Of course not. But all of that makes the entire company much more appealing, whether it's to a layman just getting into this hobby who was just recommended to go buy a Scout frame, or to a seasoned veteran that needs to stock up on pouches and rubber.

No disrespect to you or Pocket Predator. These are just my thoughts.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

3danman said:


> Well.... Yeah. Of course we form impressions on people we've never met. That's why it's called an impression. I'm not claiming to intimately know your entire being, I'm just saying that I find Nathan's disposition, both in front of the camera and through his company, much more appealing. Do you think his coupons, discounts, and rewards system really force people to buy Simple Shot products? Of course not. But all of that makes the entire company much more appealing, whether it's to a layman just getting into this hobby who was just recommended to go buy a Scout frame, or to a seasoned veteran that needs to stock up on pouches and rubber.
> 
> No disrespect to you or Pocket Predator. These are just my thoughts.


Fair enough.

Just out of curiosity... does the 3danman name mean 3rd Dan? And is it Tang Soo Do, Tae Kwon Do or perhaps Hapkido?


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Well.... Yeah. Of course we form impressions on people we've never met. That's why it's called an impression. I'm not claiming to intimately know your entire being, I'm just saying that I find Nathan's disposition, both in front of the camera and through his company, much more appealing. Do you think his coupons, discounts, and rewards system really force people to buy Simple Shot products? Of course not. But all of that makes the entire company much more appealing, whether it's to a layman just getting into this hobby who was just recommended to go buy a Scout frame, or to a seasoned veteran that needs to stock up on pouches and rubber.
> ...


No, it's a play on words using my first name. Although I have enjoyed martial arts for much of my life. Watching MMA, reading books, and practicing. I started out in karate and have since been practicing Jujitsu.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

3danman said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


I have met and talked to both Nathan Masters and Bill Hays at the MWSTs. While they both seem like nice guys, I got the opposite impression than what you have. Bill was friendly and helpful, offering advice, while Nathan seemed a little aloof. I got the impression that Bill was there to promote the sport of the slingshot and the competition was of secondary importance.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Hays said:
> ...


Interesting. I admit I haven't met either of them in person, though I would love to. Maybe Nathan had his game face on. And it cannot be denied that both people and companies have done wonders for this sport and spreading awareness is what they're both good at.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, Jujitsu is pretty good too.... my third black belt is in hard style Kosen JiuJitsu... the type that Brazilian Jujitsu comes from and was used against armored Samurai in the bygone era of Japanese feudalism.. a mixture of that and Akido gives you a lot of options when you need it..

Anyway, we're in the process of threadjacking... so I better get it back on point... the OP slingshot mentioned is pretty neat looking, I'm guessing the holes and center slot are for paracord lacing... could probably fix it up like a Katana's grip area.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Well, Jujitsu is pretty good too.... my third black belt is in hard style Kosen JiuJitsu... the type that Brazilian Jujitsu comes from and was used against armored Samurai in the bygone era of Japanese feudalism.. a mixture of that and Akido gives you a lot of options when you need it..
> 
> Anyway, we're in the process of threadjacking... so I better get it back on point... the OP slingshot mentioned is pretty neat looking, I'm guessing the holes and center slot are for paracord lacing... could probably fix it up like a Katana's grip area.


I am the OP, ha 
Yes, the hollow section of the handle is for a paracord wrap but I plan on leaving mine bare. Congrats on your belts, I'm sure you worked hard for them.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Paracord wrap! There you have it.....fine looking beast it is too. Kinda modern cartoon Funky. Kids will love it.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you for linking the new Axiom!

The hollow section is for paracord wrap and for reducing wall thickness to make the injection mold quality better by targeting cooling issues and too much volume per cross section variability. I was designing many variations to meet both aesthetic and industrial requirements. Instead of guessing if a molding tool will work or not...

This one is a nice and compact slingshot and I'm happy Nathan was open minded to use new technologies like 3d scanning, reverse engineering and retopologizing 3d content. As a Team SimpleShot member I'm always dedicated to discover new tech but keep craftsmanship up front. Since the original Axiom was done by him and built by the best standards I had to match every detail in radii, thicknesses and outlines. The only option was to scan the slingshot.

Nathan was taking a huge risk by sending the slingshot to me overseas. Back and forth. We also had to start over the whole process because of production challenges. And finally found the way that works. This took about a year. Just ONE slingshot.

I truly hope that you will like to use this new Axiom as much as we do.

Have a nice slingshot weekend :wave:

Mark


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Tremoside said:


> Thank you for linking the new Axiom!
> 
> [SNIP}
> 
> ...


Thanks to you!
Well personally there two are coming and probably more will come next soon.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

... reverse engineering and retopologizing 3d content ...

*LOL, I'll be googling that one, thanks for the opportunity to learn.*

*Congratulations to all involved, the collaboration and patience have produced an exciting new model that advances our hobby and will surly inspire continued innovation. :bowdown:*


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

mostho said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for linking the new Axiom!
> ...


I'm hoping it's the original Axiom and will accept Flip Clips.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

I didn't know that before the Axiom sport the flip clips.
In any case what's coming are two new Axioms


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

ShootnCoastie said:


> mostho said:
> 
> 
> > Tremoside said:
> ...


Seems kind of redundant considering the Ocularis models. They teased on YouTube that it might be a revamped version of the Beanflip, similar to how the original Axiom Ocularis was redone for this model.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Tremoside said:


> Thank you for linking the new Axiom!
> 
> The hollow section is for paracord wrap and for reducing wall thickness to make the injection mold quality better by targeting cooling issues and too much volume per cross section variability. I was designing many variations to meet both aesthetic and industrial requirements. Instead of guessing if a molding tool will work or not...
> 
> ...


Glad we have people like you working on our toys. I'm very very excited to receive mine.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

a revamped version of Ocularis BeanFlip?
Whaddatuck I want one!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

3danman said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> > mostho said:
> ...


Yes, it would seem redundant. While I pretty much have every Ocularis version (with the exception of the Bean Flip) and like them very much for their versatility. If I had a choice, I would prefer a standard Axiom with the updated design. I prefer the sight picture of a band coming over a flat surface rather than a rounded surface. So..., one can only hope.

My new Axiom Ocularis is slated to arrive today, will post some pictures when it arrives.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Pictures as promised. This updated version has a very nice comfortable feel and grip in the hand. The reliefs in the forks like the Scout and the tear drop handle are a great addition.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Pictures as promised. This updated version has a very nice comfortable feel and grip in the hand. The reliefs in the forks like the Scout and the tear drop handle are a great addition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Mine is supposed to be delivered today (thanks SS for the smoking fast shipping!) but be sure to bust some cans up for me until it is.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

ShootnCoastie said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Seems kind of redundant considering the Ocularis models. They teased on YouTube that it might be a revamped version of the Beanflip, similar to how the original Axiom Ocularis was redone for this model.
> ...


Geez..., gotta correct my own post. Love the Bean Flip, it's my favorite. Especially my aluminum model. I was thinking Jelly Bean, that's the only version I don't own.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

ShootnCoastie said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > ShootnCoastie said:
> ...


Me too! I prefer the sight picture of a more traditional fork and would also wish for a standard Axiom with the palm swell and thinner cross-section. Maybe I'll need to get something like made for myself one day. Nevertheless, I do appreciate the convenience and versatility of the Ocularis system...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh man that things wicked in black. I think I'm gonna have to get one myself lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Anyone else think these would look sick in gray?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

well ordered black with purple ocularis plug.
yesss

And now with the orange coming also I made a good pair!!


----------



## BillH52 (Mar 12, 2018)

Was about to push the order button for a S-S Scout when I rec'd the S-S email re the Axiom; so, ordered a green.

Just this morning, also ordered a Scorpion from PP; also in green. What can I say, came by the Marine Corps

green preference the old fashioned way. Sure would like to get a HTS as well; maybe later.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Gonna order at least 1 on payday.

I was just mentioning how the Axiom is one of the only "traditional" frames I haven't tried.

The launch of this updated version is the perfect time to try it out.

Plus I don't like making a clone of something I don't own a legitimate copy of.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*In medieval times, only the wealthy owned anything with color. The vast peasant class dressed and lived in drab earth tones, so if a peasant had a small scrap of colored cloth or a bit brightly colored ribbon, it was a coveted treasure. Now color is taken for granted and my bright red Axiom Ocularis will arrive this week. * :banana: 

*Typically, Ocularis frames are a bit top heavy, tho not a deal breaker. From BC Precision, I've ordered fifty 7/16 POM ball bearings (.97 grams each) to replace the steel ball bearings (5.67 grams each) in the plugs. I'll test the rest to see how they fly.*


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Mark - knew that was your work. Nice going - looks wicked. I'l;l need to wait awhile for a trade or something to bump the import duties - but keen to own one.

Thanks for putting that kind of time in - thats rough going. You make it sound so simple 3d scanned and simply remodelled to suit - know well thats nowhere near close.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

To be perfectly honest I don't really like the way the ocularis system performs with Flats on the HDPE models.

I'm hoping that these polycarbonate models will perform a bit better.

The HDPE is so slippery that I found my flat bands would only last about 20 to 50 shots without having to push on the ocularis plug.

Even if these have the same problem I still really want one. The way the frame is sculpted is just perfect. The handle will likely be a model for my own future creations.

And I can always shoot looped tubes with these if indeed it does have the problem with the slipping flat bands.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm also swaying towards the ocularis with looped for these.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> To be perfectly honest I don't really like the way the ocularis system performs with Flats on the HDPE models.
> I'm hoping that these polycarbonate models will perform a bit better.
> The HDPE is so slippery that I found my flat bands would only last about 20 to 50 shots without having to push on the ocularis plug.
> Even if these have the same problem I still really want one. The way the frame is sculpted is just perfect. The handle will likely be a model for my own future creations.
> And I can always shoot looped tubes with these if indeed it does have the problem with the slipping flat bands.


The plugs felt are a little bit more snug. So I took a set of calipers to my original Axiom Ocularis and came in at 0.75" diameter on the Ocularis hole and 0.73" on the new poly carbonate model.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been doing a bit of indoor plinking with my red one, 1632 tubes TTF with BBs. This is the only frame I've ever enjoyed shooting ttf on, especially with tubes. This is also my first Ocularis frame and it's awesome. So flexible, fast, and fun to play with. So many options and band changes are a breeze. I'll be looking out for more in the future, although I don't foresee buying another frame for some time. This thing is perfectly comfy, slim, lightweight and just plain awesome. Excellent work from SimpleShot.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Axiom orange just landed! This is so elegantly proportioned IMO. I love the way the cross section of the forks thin out making them feel nimble. The palm swell is just perfect and I also really appreciate the thin neck. The slingshot feels light yet balanced and stable. The grooves along the handle give good purchase, locking the hand in place. Ergonomically, the slingshot is really comfortable and I am pretty sure I will be able to shoot this for hours on end.

I understand the cut out centre of the grip might be so we can customize with parachord but I really like those gill grooves and it would be shame to cover-up all that beautiful sculpting YMMV. Anyway I think the gap needs to be there for the manufacturing process. Injected material needs to be kept quite evenly distributed along the shape or there might be challenges with non-uniform cooling and shrinkage. What Simpleshot (and Mark Seljan) has done is quite clever, adding a perfectly functional and aesthetically pleasing design element that's good for manufacturing consistency.

The fit and finish, material used and molding are nicely done. The molding seams are as good as I can reasonably hope for (absolutely no need for sandpaper) and there were only very minute jetting flow marks at the injection gate which was conscientiously cut and cleaned around.

I purchased this orange, and have a green on the way and now I want them all&#8230; resistance seems futile...


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Well, someone was bound to do this sooner or later and I was curious... it really doesn't need to be wrapped but I guess it can be fun to mess around. I removed the inside core strands and used 8ft of chord. I won't be keeping it on but here it is for anyone else curious to see how it might look... and I don't really know how to parachord wrap. This is my first attempt ever at this...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyShot (Feb 4, 2018)

I am really liking the looks of this slingshot. Has anyone, who has one, tried a pinch grip with it? I know the Simple Shot video says it can be shot with finger support or pinch grip but I was wondering about the comfort.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

LuckyShot said:


> I am really liking the looks of this slingshot. Has anyone, who has one, tried a pinch grip with it? I know the Simple Shot video says it can be shot with finger support or pinch grip but I was wondering about the comfort.


I was wondering same thing. Once in my hand the thinner profile almost seems to give my fingers a place to "lock" into every time,making it easy to feel anything out of place.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

3danman said:


> I've been doing a bit of indoor plinking with my red one, 1632 tubes TTF with BBs. This is the only frame I've ever enjoyed shooting ttf on, especially with tubes. This is also my first Ocularis frame and it's awesome. So flexible, fast, and fun to play with. So many options and band changes are a breeze. I'll be looking out for more in the future, although I don't foresee buying another frame for some time. This thing is perfectly comfy, slim, lightweight and just plain awesome. Excellent work from SimpleShot.


I've been using 1632 looped as well as GZK's 1636 looped tubes for a couple of months now on my SPS's and Torques. Very nice comfortable pull and I can shoot a little bit longer than when I use lopped 2040's. If you want an even easier and comfortable plinking setup, single 2040 or 1745.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

LuckyShot said:


> I am really liking the looks of this slingshot. Has anyone, who has one, tried a pinch grip with it? I know the Simple Shot video says it can be shot with finger support or pinch grip but I was wondering about the comfort.


I shoot my Scout with a pinch grip rather than a support grip but I prefer the opposite on this one. The forks feel a bit too wide and thin for me. It really feels like it was designed for the support grip and that works really well with my hand.


----------



## LuckyShot (Feb 4, 2018)

I too shoot my Scout with a pinch grip that's why I was apprehensive to order this one. I think I'll give a go, thanks 3danman.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

LuckyShot said:


> I too shoot my Scout with a pinch grip that's why I was apprehensive to order this one. I think I'll give a go, thanks 3danman.


Sure thing, let me know if I can answer any more questions. It's a sweet frame. Super comfy for me with a fork supported grip even though I pinch grip the scout. The support grip didn't work for me with the scout because of the little corners on the bottom of the throat of the slingshot. They're much rounder on this frame and while it doesn't hold in a pinch grip as well, it's overall mor comfortable. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

urbanshooter said:


> Well, someone was bound to do this sooner or later and I was curious... it really doesn't need to be wrapped but I guess it can be fun to mess around. I removed the inside core strands and used 8ft of chord. I won't be keeping it on but here it is for anyone else curious to see how it might look... and I don't really know how to parachord wrap. This is my first attempt ever at this...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Looks darn good got a first time. Do you just prefer the naked slingshot over the wrapping?


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

ShootnCoastie said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > I've been doing a bit of indoor plinking with my red one, 1632 tubes TTF with BBs. This is the only frame I've ever enjoyed shooting ttf on, especially with tubes. This is also my first Ocularis frame and it's awesome. So flexible, fast, and fun to play with. So many options and band changes are a breeze. I'll be looking out for more in the future, although I don't foresee buying another frame for some time. This thing is perfectly comfy, slim, lightweight and just plain awesome. Excellent work from SimpleShot.
> ...


Which exact setup for 2040 and 1745? I still need to give 2040 a fair shake but 1745 is a bit much for me. Even with singles it's a heavy draw and it's not too zippy with 3/8". Maybe I got a weird batch.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I’ve been using an exact 5X stretch factor with Dankung Premium 2040 and GZK Green 1745 and 3/8th ammo. It’s okay for 10 yard plinking.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

3danman said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Well, someone was bound to do this sooner or later and I was curious... it really doesn't need to be wrapped but I guess it can be fun to mess around. I removed the inside core strands and used 8ft of chord. I won't be keeping it on but here it is for anyone else curious to see how it might look... and I don't really know how to parachord wrap. This is my first attempt ever at this...
> ...


Thanks... there are a few gaps that I could have avoided with a bit more care. I could also have post-shrunk it a bit after by scalding the wrap. The method I followed is the one used for Esee Izula knives - lots of examples of how-to on YouTube. I shot about 70-80 rounds with the wrap on and I just preferred it without. I have since reverted to a naked handle. Well, I least now I know for sure. It could be a lot of fun though messing around with different Parachord and there are so many patterns one can apply but I guess that won't be for me YMMV.

I would suggest that you try it out for yourself and see how you like it. The inside strands of the Parachord have to be removed for it to work or the chord would be too thick to braid into that gap.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I just ordered one in black. I'm going use the supplied 7/8 black latex in OTT set up. I don't anticipate doing a cord wrap.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

stevekt said:


> I just ordered one in black. I'm going use the supplied 7/8 black latex in OTT set up. I don't anticipate doing a cord wrap.


Congrats. I've been shooting my usual .77" BBs and 1/4" steel and it's a very comfy frame, although I think my scout and torque are more suited for heavier bands.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm liking the new Axiom.

It is quite a bit thinner in the forks than my Axiom Rebel Deluxe and the palm swell is nice compared to the straight handle of the Rebel.

I do like the flocking on the Rebel; so, I decided to flock my new Axiom (I'm not really a fan of para-cord wraps).


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I'm liking the new Axiom.
> 
> It is quite a bit thinner in the forks than my Axiom Rebel Deluxe and the palm swell is nice compared to the straight handle of the Rebel.
> 
> I do like the flocking on the Rebel; so, I decided to flock my new Axiom (I'm not really a fan of para-cord wraps).


Great job dude, looks great. Can I ask what size flocking did you use!? I've asked so many folks and no reply haha 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm not 100% sure about the size. I purchased this from Simpleshot and they don't list the diameter spec on their website.

But I am pretty confident this is the 40mm diameter flocking based on measuring a scrap piece and the packaging it came in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I'm not 100% sure about the size. I purchased this from Simpleshot and they don't list the diameter spec on their website.
> 
> But I am pretty confident this is the 40mm diameter flocking based on measuring a scrap piece and the packaging it came in.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Always wondered same ...thank you!!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks alot 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> > I'm liking the new Axiom.
> ...


The size, if it is the standard one should be 25mm diameter. I find the standard precut ones a little short and it bothers me at the thumb when I brace. I would just buy a length and cut it DIY ...YMMV.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

For what it's worth...

I measured the circumference of the handle at the thickest part on the new Axiom at 4 inches. That translates to 1.27 diameter or 32.34 mm.

I had a heck of a time getting the flocking past that point on the handle.

Most of the flocking I have seen has a 2:1 shrink ratio.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

cpu_melt_down said:


> For what it's worth...
> 
> I measured the circumference of the handle at the thickest part on the new Axiom at 4 inches. That translates to 1.27 diameter or 32.34 mm.
> 
> ...


I did wonder how you managed to get it over the palm swell... You did a great job of it.

To be honest I did consider flocking but thought the swell was too tight to pass over with the 25 mm flocking I had in hand (OEM stuff from Aliexpress). Anyway, it's good to know that it can be forced over. Did you you any lubricants as aid and did the flocking shrink adequately over the thin part of the neck?


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

In hindsight, next time I will use some rubbing alcohol or such to lubricate.

I used needle nose pliers to reach up into the handle gap to get as much grip on the flocking as possible and then just slowly worked each side until I got it over the hump.

I used a high quality heat gun and It shrank nice and tight on the thin part of the forks.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Mine arrived today. I didn't get a chance to set up my driveway shooting range. I only shot a few clay balls in the yard to get a feel for it. This is my first Ocularis slingshot. I am curious to see how I adapt to aiming with the rounded fork tips.


----------



## LuckyShot (Feb 4, 2018)

I haven't adapted too well to it. I can't hit squat. ????


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Murdered Axiom Ocularis with 7/16 POM bearings in the plugs - very light. Not crazy about the black bands, going to cut some amber latex soon. I really like the thin fork arms.*


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Murdered Axiom Ocularis with 7/16 POM bearings in the plugs - very light. Not crazy about the black bands, going to cut some amber latex soon. I really like the thin fork arms.*


Looking good!


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally got to spend some time with the Axiom Ocularis today. The grip and aiming takes some getting used to. I managed to cut a card at 10 meters with 3/8 steel but still have to work on consistency.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Mighty fine! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Diocletian (Dec 7, 2018)

Got one of these recently. Fantastic shooter! I'm not sure why, but I get a lot less handslaps with it compared to other slingshots. Might be that the forks are just long enough to prevent it.

What kinda longevity are you getting with single strand tubes? My 1745 just snapped, but I attached them by the flat side of the plug and not the saddle. Did anyone try ball-in-tube? Or pseudo tapered 1842 or 1745 OTT?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I shoot Pseudo 1842 pretty often - my go-to for 9.5mm steel. I find 1745 a little too heavy actually.

Also 1842 singles using Ocularis - exiting on the shooter side of the frame.


----------

